# [SOLVED] Keyboard Zengine software



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

So one day while i was on my computer my computer froze and i restarted it. After restarting the keyboards capslock(or numlock, i forgot) light was stuck as powered on so i tried to press it to get it to go away (this was before typing in my password, and my capslock(or numlock, can't remember) light normally always goes away right after booting and before i type in password). It didn't go away and it seemed no key on the keyboard was working so i unplugged it and plugged it back in. The light was off because of the keyboard being unplugged but no key was working at all. The whole keyboard was unresponsive. I used the virtual keyboard to log in. After doing testing, i realized that somehow my Zengine was causing a conflict with the keyboard. When i have the software uninstalled my basic keyboard functions work. When i install the software my whole keyboard becomes completely unresponsive, no key works. It is almost like no power goes to the keyboard. It use to work up untill that crash and the Steelseries people haven't gotten back to me since i submitted my ticket 4 weeks ago almost. Please help me get my software working again, i use to use the gaming section of keys on the side extensively and i really miss it.

I have the Steelseries Merc Keyboard.


----------



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard Zengine software*

its been a few days without a response so i assume its safe to bump it

please help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard Zengine software*

Since it works without the software installed, it would appear the keyboard is fine. 

Try using an app such as Revo Uninstaller to completely remove the app, reboot, and then reinstall. You could also try performing a System Restore to a time before the problem started. Aside from that, it would appear Windows is corrupted somehow. A fresh install would likely solve the problem.


----------



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard Zengine software*

It is unfeasible to re-install windows because i have day to day projects on in with programming and math for school and only am at home for a few hours. I hadn't had a previous restore point because for some reason it was turned off, and i had followed the steps to completely uninstalling-reinstalling the software per the Steelseries people's response from when i submitted another ticket many months back about the hotkeys.

this all happened after that freeze, was working fine right up to that point, any idea on how i could fix that aside from the aforementioned solutions of restorepoint/re-install


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard Zengine software*

Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling again for this issue?

Aside from that, it would appear to be a software issue. Whether it's a bug or just a glitch, I don't know. But any "solution", aside from reinstallation, would have to come from the manufacturer.

From my experience, if complete removal and reinstallation of a program (that previously worked) doesn't resolve the problem, then there is a Windows issue. And the solution for that is a fresh install.


----------



## confusedxxx (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard Zengine software*

I have tried full uninstall - reinstall multiple times. They actually just got back to me last night, turns out there ticket que thing was messed up and set some tickets to delay indefinitely. They came out with a new version to try. Thank you for your responses though.


----------

